# Emersongb españa



## emerson.gomez.94 (Jun 20, 2016)

good afternoon. above all forgive my English (google translator). I come from Spain. We sell, and repair machines for coffee. Expobar, Nuova Simonelli. And we want to learn and share knowledge. A greeting to all!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------

